# $300 seeds



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 19, 2006)

What's the deal with these $300 seeds???  Are they worth it or just hype?  Mr. "Nice Guy" is $309 for 15 seeds!  Anyone have any experience with these or even the $200 varietys?  Seems kinda steep when you consider they come off the less than desireable males. just curious to see if they were all they're cracked up to be.  Also is there a way to get clones off the net, or do you just a have to have a buddy grower hook you up?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

All I know is that nirvana seed co. @ 15 bucks a pop for ten never let me down for one female (clone the hell outa her). Clones. I'd be sketchy of. That is a live plant. Only if I new the person really well would I do it. but I am a paranoid old bastard. who knows everyone is out to get me. hahahahaha.

true test of sanity is the crazy person "thinks everyone is out to get them". The sane person "knows it". hahahahaha


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 19, 2006)

hmm, 300 smackaroos???!!!! for that, my seeds better *******, plant themselves, water themselves, and vegitate ON DEMAND! 


...then do backflips for my entertainment...


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

Horse shit! Stick with Dutch Passion or something. 300 bucks is 3 months of my electric bill. I bet they are Emery seeds. That guy sucks too. Way to do everything wrong Marc! Over grow your jail cell now butt face!


----------



## jayman (Feb 20, 2006)

good weed$65.00 halfOz


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

Alright thanks.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah, im not a fan of emery other man^, and weed is quite free for me, seeing as i am "popular" with the local stoners, so i usually just smokeout with them, and ask for some bud(theyed never give me an ounce, but i could scrap out 5 grams like nothin)


----------



## massproducer (Feb 28, 2006)

what do you mean they come off males?  Seeds do not come from male plants, male plants produce pollen and pollenate the female buds, which create seeds.

I also am not a fan of marc emery either but I am a big fan of Sensi seeds and serious seeds which both have very expensive seeds.
It really comes down to you, when you buy seeds from sensi and serious you are paying for the work that they have done to stablize the strain.  These guys are the creators of strains and other companies, such as Nirvana produce copies of their genetics.

i myself would choose the best starting genetics that I possibly can, so I choose those two companies.  But as I said, it depends on you.  But think about this, if you do buy cheap seeds the genetics have more then likely come from one of these $200 strains but has been back crossed and screwed with.  also some strains are actually trademark protected so you can only get them from the $200 breeders.  Such as G-13, Hash Plant and many others.

Peace
Massproducer



			
				rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> What's the deal with these $300 seeds??? Are they worth it or just hype? Mr. "Nice Guy" is $309 for 15 seeds! Anyone have any experience with these or even the $200 varietys? Seems kinda steep when you consider they come off the less than desireable males. just curious to see if they were all they're cracked up to be. Also is there a way to get clones off the net, or do you just a have to have a buddy grower hook you up?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 1, 2006)

hell no dude , dont buy that. u be better off buying a qp or a couple of oz of good shit and taking those seeds


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2006)

> you are paying for the work that they have done to stablize the strain. These guys are the creators of strains


 Agreed, and paying dearly.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree with Hick. Could you not get two plants that are healthy and stabalize your own?? and save the bucks?

Its all in getting your own setup right and stabilizing the strain that you want. And maintaining the strain in a suitable envrionment. Just takes time and a few generations. I think that once you grow "the stablized strain" out of its original environment of the breeder. the Phenotype charecteristics will change anyway. IMHO


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2006)

Actual "creation" of a strain, is definately a long term project. To be done correctly, hundreds of prodigy should be grown, tested, selected for specific traits, over several generations. 
  The breeders aren't the real culprits, "IMHO". They do their job and are well compensated for it, as they should be. 
  The vendors, highly respected vendors, inflating prices and "packaging and selling" questionavle genetics arre the real theives..again, "IMHO"

  Dude had 5 lbs of Gold!!!... fer Chrise sakes.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 1, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> hell no dude , dont buy that. u be better off buying a qp or a couple of oz of good shit and taking those seeds


 
so you think that he should start off with bag seeds in which he will know nothing about the strain and its growth traits, not to mention that the plant that produced this seedy bud has a good chance that it was a hermie.  I do not think that is good advice.  
It depends on what you are looking to get out of your grow.  If you want to just grow to give it a try, then I would just use anything, and not go for the expensive seeds, but when you feel comfortable with your skills, go directly to the source and get some good seeds, your plants will thank you later.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 1, 2006)

well said Hick. good info


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think that once you grow "the stablized strain" out of its original environment of the breeder. the Phenotype charecteristics will change anyway. IMHO


 
Just a note on my previous post. I wasn't refering to "bagseed" but the lower end like Nirvana seeds. Opposed to the high end strains which are really expensive.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 1, 2006)

if its good bud who cares ,you can get a hermie from any seed even clones.you get a couple of females and then clone them duh.now if your talking about exclusive bud then yeah pay but it better be worth it for 300





			
				massproducer said:
			
		

> so you think that he should start off with bag seeds in which he will know nothing about the strain and its growth traits, not to mention that the plant that produced this seedy bud has a good chance that it was a hermie. I do not think that is good advice.
> It depends on what you are looking to get out of your grow. If you want to just grow to give it a try, then I would just use anything, and not go for the expensive seeds, but when you feel comfortable with your skills, go directly to the source and get some good seeds, your plants will thank you later.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 1, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> if its good bud who cares ,you can get a hermie from any seed even clones.you get a couple of females and then clone them duh.now if your talking about exclusive bud then yeah pay but it better be worth it for 300


 
Using seed from a hermie, is the best way to get a hermie, being that there is a very good chance that it pollenated itself.  Yes you can get hermies from any seeds if you have problems with your enviroment.  You more then likely will not know it is a hermie until it is too late, and it pollenates your whole garden, duh.  I know myself, I do not want to grow some commercial weed anyways, which is probably what you are buying on the street.  Have you even grown before?  
Too make a long story short, start with shit genetics and finish with a shit product, which seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

> Using seed from a hermie, is the best way to get a hermie, being that there is a very good chance that it pollenated itself. Yes you can get hermies from any seeds if you have problems with your enviroment.


 
I agree with that statement completely. Most of the hermied plants I see that were bought from a bank were caused by interuptions in light cycle durnig flower, poor conditions and lots of stresses during veg. (there are certain Sativas that hermie late in flower).

Commercial weed is slam packed full of hermied seeds. This is fact. sometimes they were pollented by a male. (This I only have found with lower quality bagseed). Good weed is typically isolated from males. So the chances of a hermie are higher the better the bud where you got the seed. As the males were takin out before pollen could be released. Your chances of a hermie out of bagseed is much higher then that of any store bought genetics.

but if it is your first grow. bagseed is great as minimal investment. My heart would be broken If I paid money for the seed and I killed it. Bagseed is plentiful and free. After your first grow then start with good seed. IMHO


----------



## massproducer (Mar 1, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Just a note on my previous post. I wasn't refering to "bagseed" but the lower end like Nirvana seeds. Opposed to the high end strains which are really expensive.


 
I agree Mutt, that is why I would not suggest using real expensive seeds until you have your system dialed in correctly and you feel confident, that you know what you are doing.

Most good breeders will give you info on what their strains like, such as feeding lighting and temps.

When i first started growing Nirvana was my best friend, and they are good breeders, just in my opinion someone like serious and sensi and dutch passion, have better genetics, that are more stabilized, so the plants grow just like they are suppose to. 

For now I think that he should stick with Nirvana as they have very cheap but good strains.

Good info Mutt


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 2, 2006)

damn right i grown before and i grow street kb or dro whats wrong with that and any ways i dont know where your from, where the weed probaly looks like dirt ,but im from va ,where there strait chronic.i usually buy off homegrowers ,if im desperate ,last resort ,i go out the city which is dc for the people who dont know. but no mutt youve been growing way longer than me ive only been growing for 3 years first time hydroponicly .so i take your advice over mine but then again i dont believe half of the shit that floating around .only people i listen too in this forum is b grunt ,stoney bud,you,eggman,and a couple others keep me posted guys





			
				massproducer said:
			
		

> Using seed from a hermie, is the best way to get a hermie, being that there is a very good chance that it pollenated itself. Yes you can get hermies from any seeds if you have problems with your enviroment. You more then likely will not know it is a hermie until it is too late, and it pollenates your whole garden, duh. I know myself, I do not want to grow some commercial weed anyways, which is probably what you are buying on the street. Have you even grown before?
> Too make a long story short, start with shit genetics and finish with a shit product, which seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 2, 2006)

i am from BC, partna, some of the best chronic in the world, but I would rather not grow commerical, even the M-39's, chronics and skunks that we get up here commerically.  I'm growing Hash plant right now from sensi seeds, and this would blow any of those commercials out of the water.  People grow commercial to for 1 reason, to sell and make money, not for you and I the smokers benefit, that is why it has seeds, because it is not taken care of the same way that we would take care of our own personal crops.
The stuff I grow, i would not sell $3500 a pound, because the only way to get more is to grow it.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 2, 2006)

i totaly agree mass ,i guess you have some chronic up there ,huh.i totaly makes sense for people to sell commercial,plus you were right about the hermie and males ,i got damn near all males from commercial, but this shit was dank ,probaly the 5 best i smoked in my life and i smoke alot ,ever since i was 13 up into know 19, every day, if not every other day, so i know good weed when i smoke it .


----------



## massproducer (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool gqone, I am sorry for jumping on you man.  I wish you luck, and keep on growing, if there is anything I can do to help just let me know.

Peace
massproducer


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 2, 2006)

that made me feel so good dude,i though you were just biting me in the ass ,because you know more.thank god, we got that off our chest .ill defently keep you posted


----------

